# Great night



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Got out of work at a decent time and with this heat I figured why not hit the Creek up and fling some lead. Turns out that was a great idea. 3rd cast hooked one 14" brown. Couple more later caught what looked like little 5" planter rainbow?  real chrome little thing with pink stripe no dots. Little later landed a nice 18" brown also. Water still a bit dirty but managed a good meal!


----------



## ShadRap (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice fish!!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Real nice..... Congrats!


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks! Girlfriend said I have fishing issues. I said no I think I do decent!


----------



## ShadRap (Jan 23, 2010)

Just curious if u were by the rifle?planning on heading to the rec area after work just looking for a report on water conditions.is it to high?can I walk it?thanks for any info p.m. me if u like

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice brownies, thanks for sharing


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

NICE, You had a good day congrats.


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks! Yea you could say that


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Nice browns... I like um. I like um a lot.


----------

